# DIY Shop Fluorescent Tubes



## Kristoph91 (21 Jul 2012)

Hi guys, just wondering if I should buy new bulbs for my luminaire from a pet shop, or are the DIY shops the same ?


Are T5's readily available in DIY shops? 

Thanks


----------



## HarryRobinson (21 Jul 2012)

Best get them from your LFS, DIY shops tend to only sell bulbs out of the 6000-6500k range and are normally not t5HO which is what you need


----------



## wazuck (21 Jul 2012)

I got 2x24wT5HO from eBay for £12. 6500k


----------



## johnski (21 Jul 2012)

Good site for cheap T5HO tubes. 

http://www.lampspecs.co.uk


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Jul 2012)

HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> Best get them from your LFS, DIY shops tend to only sell bulbs out of the 6000-6500k range and are normally not t5HO which is what you need


This is not true at all. Who cares whether you have a bulb in the 6000-6500K range at all? The Kelvin rating of a bulb is the most useless and ridiculous parameter in the history of botany, and has absolutely nothing to do with plant health or growth. Buy your bulb from wherever you like. The only thing you need to worry about if you buy from a hardware shop is whether or not you will like the color it produces in your tank.

Plants grown with bulbs purchased at a DIY hardware shop + bulbs stolen from a hallway lighting fixture at the Department of Motor Vehicles in Gilroy, California (Garlic capital of the world).



 

Cheers,


----------



## Kristoph91 (21 Jul 2012)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> HarryRobinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brilliant Clive. Thanks very much. Can you explain the difference in lighting when it comes to T5's T8's etc.?
Will it matter if the bulbs I get aren't T5?
Also, does it matter if I am running an actinic bulb to the plants ?

Who would have known people steal bulbs    

Regards,


----------



## Kristoph91 (21 Jul 2012)

Is this bulb any good to me guys ?

€5.43 from Homebase.


----------



## JenCliBee (21 Jul 2012)

Homebase is where i usually purchase my bulbs mate, if the wattage is the same as the ones your removing then it's usually the same bulb... but you obviously need to buy T5 if it's a T5 unit or T8's if it's a T8 but thats pretty self explanatory..... the only reason it wouldn't be suitable would be colour temp as Clive mentioned.... as aesthetically thats all that really matters


----------



## Kristoph91 (22 Jul 2012)

JenCliBee said:
			
		

> Homebase is where i usually purchase my bulbs mate, if the wattage is the same as the ones your removing then it's usually the same bulb... but you obviously need to buy T5 if it's a T5 unit or T8's if it's a T8 but thats pretty self explanatory..... the only reason it wouldn't be suitable would be colour temp as Clive mentioned.... as aesthetically thats all that really matters



Thanks mate. Think I'll go buy them during the week then!

Don't know if the colour temp will bother me, might buy 1 bulb from the LFS if the colour looks wrong!


----------



## Antipofish (23 Jul 2012)

Kris, seriously dont waste your money paying for tubes from a LFS.  They are not essential.  You can match the colour spectrum pretty closely if you buy from Lampspecs (someone has already given you the link above).  Read this and you will see all you need to know...

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/lighting.htm

Needing to buy your "aquatic" lighting tubes from a LFS is as much of a money generating self perpetuated myth as the "_need_" for test kits !


----------



## Kristoph91 (23 Jul 2012)

Thanks Chris. 

Trying to find a 8W T5 tube on there as I write this... 

http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs- ... t-White-35

http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs- ... -95-8-Watt

http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs- ... aylight-54

http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs- ... 840-8-Watt

http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs- ... 830-8-Watt

Which is best ?


----------



## JenCliBee (23 Jul 2012)

I wouldn't imagine any are better than the next tbh mate, they may claim that one has a few more hours of use over the next but tbh... this is probably just as much of a myth as the colour rendition needed for plants.... for me though the 6500k bulbs are better because they have less of a pink colour to them... however a mix of a lower K and higher K can actually be quite aesthetically pleasing.

Just be careful with lampspec, if i remember correctly, you need to spend a certain amount to get a reasonably cheap postage rate... other wise it's extortionate


----------



## Kristoph91 (23 Jul 2012)

Hmmm interesting. 

Thanks JenCliBee!

Might even get the names of the bulbs and the brand and see if I can get them ordered into my local DIY shop. I can get trade price! 

Post to Ireland from Lampspec would be extortionate regardless I imagine!


----------



## MisterB (23 Jul 2012)

postage from lamspecs is no more than any other online retailer you would buy from, ive bought 2, 3, and 5 bulbs and postage is always just a few quid.

id recommend lamspecs to anyone, great prices, why pay £26.99 for a bulb when they sell the same one for £2.75?

as for which bulb is best you listed, any, its down to you, as ceg4048 said, it really is just down to the colour the bulb gives off, and if you like that or not.

ive got 1x4000 and 2x6500k on my 6foot, as i like the tinted look.

most of my other tanks have 6500k, one has a 7000k, one has a 10000k and one has a 7500/14000k mixed bulb.

plants grow under them all.

if you can get trade prices at your local DIY store just get the product codes of the bulbs and he should be able to order them in for you.


----------



## JenCliBee (23 Jul 2012)

MisterB said:
			
		

> postage from lamspecs is no more than any other online retailer you would buy from, ive bought 2, 3, and 5 bulbs and postage is always just a few quid.
> 
> id recommend lamspecs to anyone, great prices, why pay £26.99 for a bulb when they sell the same one for £2.75?
> 
> ...



I wasn't disagreeing that lampspec isn't a good place... ive brought from there countless times...however the postage isn't just a few quid if you only spend a couple of pound, postage when ive ordered was around £3 because the total was more than £9 or £11... if Kris is only buying a couple of bulbs which doesn't total this, the postage used to be extortionate.... like £11 i think..... maybe it's changed i dont know... haven't order for a while now.


----------



## JenCliBee (23 Jul 2012)

just checked and it seems it has change... however so have the prices of some of the bigger bulbs.... where they used to be a couple of quid when i brought them... they are now more like 5-7 so i guess cheaper option postage but higher priced bulbs?..... still much cheaper than any lfs and i would still highly recommend them


----------



## MisterB (23 Jul 2012)

indeed prices are much better. 
ive only used them for around a year so maybe i missed any changes!

i bought 4x 58w 5foot tubes recently for about £3.60. and i think the last LFS bulb i got was a 15 watt 18" for £26.99. lamspecs was a great website to find


----------



## JenCliBee (23 Jul 2012)

MisterB said:
			
		

> indeed prices are much better.
> ive only used them for around a year so maybe i missed any changes!
> 
> i bought 4x 58w 5foot tubes recently for about £3.60. and i think the last LFS bulb i got was a 15 watt 18" for £26.99. lamspecs was a great website to find




I haven't brought from there in over a year lol....  so it seems that the postage has changed for the better.... bulb prices have risen but still seem to be superb considering how much lfs charge for branded.... it actually now wouldn't be much dearer me buying from lampspec delivered than it would from homebase but i get a better choice of spectrum   .


----------



## Danny (29 Jul 2012)

I got my T5HO bulbs from here http://www.lampshoponline.com/

Just a few pence over £20 inc next day delivery for x4 54w T5HO 6500k


----------

